# Virtuellen Server



## David_D (1. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mit VirtualBox einen Virtuellen Webserver einrichten. Nur leider alle Anleitungen sind veraltet, und ich bleibe meistens irgendwo stecken und komm nicht mehr weiter...
Weiß von euch jemand wie ich einen Virtuellen Webserver mit ispCP Omega als Oberfläche einrichten kann. Sollte eine einfache Anleitung und auf Deutsch sein.

Danke im Vorraus..
Grüße
David


----------

